# Il Torino riscatta Falque e prende Iturbe. Ufficiale.



## mefisto94 (4 Gennaio 2017)

I granata continuano a sfruttare l'intesa conla Roma e hanno riscattato ufficialmente (con 6 mesi d'anticipo) Iago Falque. Inoltre è stato chiuso anche il prestito di Iturbe, con diritto di riscatto fissato a 12 mln di euro.


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Gennaio 2017)

L'asse Roma-Torino sul mercato si conferma molto caldo come la scorsa estate. Chissà se sotto c'è qualcosa su prospetti come Barreca, Benassi o addirittura su Belotti.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Gennaio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> L'asse Roma-Torino sul mercato si conferma molto caldo come la scorsa estate. Chissà se sotto c'è qualcosa su prospetti come Barreca, Benassi o addirittura su Belotti.



Belotti non credo. Barreca, Benassi e/o Baselli sì. Non so Ljajic l'hanno già pagato o no, tra l'altro.


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Belotti non credo. Barreca, Benassi e/o Baselli sì. Non so Ljajic l'hanno già pagato o no, tra l'altro.



Ljajic è stato pagato 10 milioni questa estate. Ora hanno Ljajic e Iago di proprietà, più Iturbe in prestito con ddr. Oltre a Castan in prestito secco mi pare, e già si vocifera che Skorupski sia il prossimo sostituto di Hart per 7 milioni.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Gennaio 2017)

Per me è un'operazione senza senso. Hai già Iago e Ljajic come esterni, hai Boye che gioca nella sua stessa zona di campo e sembra un bel prospetto e prendi Iturbe? Con quei soldi prenderci un paio di difensori, visto che Castan e Rossettini fanno pena?


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Per me è un'operazione senza senso. Hai già Iago e Ljajic come esterni, hai Boye che gioca nella sua stessa zona di campo e sembra un bel prospetto e prendi Iturbe? Con quei soldi prenderci un paio di difensori, visto che Castan e Rossettini fanno pena?



1) Boye mi pare sia più adatto come punta centrale.

2) Castan che sta facendo pena...boh, non ho parole.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> 1) Boye mi pare sia più adatto come punta centrale.
> 
> 2) Castan che sta facendo pena...boh, non ho parole.



1) Boye non ci ha mai giocato punta centrale in vita sua, lo avrà fatto al massimo quando è mancato Belotti quelle 2-3 partite a settembre e Maxi Lopez era sovrappeso.

2) La prestazione che ha fatto nel derby è da giocatore penoso, sì. Comunque mi riferivo più a Rossettini che a lui.


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> I granata continuano a sfruttare l'intesa conla Roma e hanno riscattato ufficialmente (con 6 mesi d'anticipo) Iago Falque. Inoltre è stato chiuso anche il prestito di Iturbe, con diritto di riscatto fissato a 12 mln di euro.



Il Toro ormai sono anni che si muove bene sul mercato, vendendo bene e comprando buoni giocatori (spesso da rilanciare) a prezzi contenuti.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> 1) Boye non ci ha mai giocato punta centrale in vita sua, lo avrà fatto al massimo quando è mancato Belotti quelle 2-3 partite a settembre e Maxi Lopez era sovrappeso.
> 
> 2) La prestazione che ha fatto nel derby è da giocatore penoso, sì. Comunque mi riferivo più a Rossettini che a lui.



Ma sei sicuro che nel river non giocava centrale ? Mi sembrava così.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma sei sicuro che nel river non giocava centrale ? Mi sembrava così.



Boh, può darsi.. Da quello che avevo letto io giocavano lui e Driussi ai lati di un centravanti, però non so se sia così, non seguo minimamente il campionato argentino.


----------



## miticotoro (5 Gennaio 2017)

Boye in realta sarebbe un centrale, non ha ancora trocato la continuità con i gol.
Ottima tecnica ma deve ancora crescere, ha 20 anni ..... I suoi coetanei non trovano spazio a volte in serie B
Su Castan a parte un paio di partite non si puó dire nulla. Non é un prestito secco, figurativamente si, passando prima per i ciclisti di genova, non poteva essere inserita la clausula. 4.5 milioni per prenderlo.
La roma ha bisogno di soldi. Si é anticipato il pagamento di falque come cortesia per avere vantaggi.
Ci devono ancora pagare Peres.
Avere il bilancio in attivo, non avere debiti, avere crediti e cassa liquida ti permette di fare favori e di comprare bene.
Questo aiuta sia nelle trattative con le altre squadre sia con i procuratori dei giocatori


----------



## miticotoro (7 Gennaio 2017)

Lo scrivo qui, per scaramanzia .....
Magari ora per la difesa arriva Abdennour dal valencia ....... Magari


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Gennaio 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Il Toro ormai sono anni che si muove bene sul mercato, vendendo bene e comprando buoni giocatori (spesso da rilanciare) a prezzi contenuti.



Da quando sono tornati in serie A direi che sono diventati una società organizzata e che lavora bene, stabilmente nella parte destra della classifica..non male, per i budget che hanno a disposizione..poi rifilano di qui bidonazzi in giro (Cerci, Immobile, Maksimovic)..


----------

